# New here



## RedSkip (Jan 11, 2020)

Just wanted to stop by and say hello!


----------



## old sarge (Jan 11, 2020)

Welcome RedSkip!


----------



## RedSkip (Jan 11, 2020)

old sarge said:


> Welcome RedSkip!


Thank you sir!  Hope you’re having a good start to the weekend.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 11, 2020)

Howdy from upstate NY!


----------



## kruizer (Jan 11, 2020)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## RedSkip (Jan 11, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Howdy from upstate NY!


Hi there!  Hope your smoker is running true today.  Southwest PA here.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 11, 2020)

RedSkip said:


> Hi there!  Hope your smoker is running true today.  Southwest PA here.



Not making any smoke today. Though I should be. Darn near 60 degrees out! You burning something?


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Jan 11, 2020)

Welcome from Ohio.


----------



## Jazzy Backyard BBQ (Jan 12, 2020)

Welcome  from Ohio.


----------



## Chickenwings (Jan 19, 2020)

*waves*  Hi Red!


----------



## one eyed jack (Jan 19, 2020)

Welcome aboard Red


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jan 19, 2020)

Hey there from So Cal. Welcome aboard.
G


----------

